# Best vinicolor & alba delenatii from Orchid Inn?



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm (finally) going to get a vinicolor delenatii and an alba delenatii from Orchid Inn at the local show next Saturday. I saw they had a few different crosses of each. What ones have the best form and color? What vinicolor cross is the darkest? 

Should I ask them to bring something specific or do they bring a little of everything? I don't really like doing preorders, just in case there is something really cool, different, or special.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 22, 2013)

ask them for their recommendations.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 22, 2013)

Tell Sam what you are interested in and ask if he could tote along a few of each for you to look over.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 25, 2013)

Just registered on Sunday with the AOS and print magazine for the $40 student membership. I ordered a calendar too and recieved the small discount. When will the first magazine come? 

Does Orchid Inn still give 5% off to AOS members? How do they verify membership? I can't find an acount number or anything when I login online.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 25, 2013)

The sib cross between 'Purple lantern' and 'Purple Delight' is a nice cross. I have two sibs from these cross and all of the clones (also from STers) turned out nice. 

I will have photos from this cross soon in the next couple of weeks.

My avatar is one of the clones.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree with Eggshells. 'Purple lantern' and 'Purple Delight' is a very nice cross.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree with what the last two posters said! It is a real nice cross!

Choose the bigger ones as I think the cross is about 5 years from flask.

Paphman910


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 26, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> I agree with what the last two posters said! It is a real nice cross!
> 
> Choose the bigger ones as I think the cross is about 5 years from flask.
> 
> Paphman910



Or be as lucky as I was when I get a few from Paphman910!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm getting a seedling vinicolor delenatii of the above cross, an alba delenatii seedling, and a blooming sized Paph. belatullum from Sam. I kinda left the choice of delenatii alba and belatullum up to Sam.


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 1, 2013)

Very exciting, post pictures when you can.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 2, 2013)

*My haul from the show!!!*

I got a P. delenatii v. alba, P. delenatii v. dunkel, P. (kolopakingii x sukhakulii), P. belatullum, and a P. urbanianum. The belatullum and delenatii v. dunkel are blooming sized, the delenatii v. alba is near blooming sized, and the others are seedlings. I planned on only getting the delenatii's and the belatullum but he threw in the hybrid for free and I just had to get the urbanianum... Any idea on the name for P. (kolopakingii x sukhakulii) or what it might look like?

Edit: I found it w/ pictures. It is Paph. Wossner Kolosuk


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2013)

Here's the place to go to find hybrid names:
http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchidregister.asp


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 3, 2013)

The Paph. Wossner Kolosuk is made with the album forms of both the species. I'm very happy with my new purchases! Pictures coming soon!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's the link to the pictures... http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=409331#post409331


----------

